# Name Some Things You Feed



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi I was wondering What you guys around here feed your P's
Im quite Interested and I might learn a thing or two.
Im trying to find new things to feed My RBP's
so maybe your answeres will help....

Also If Its something home made, why not post a recipe 

Thanks for lookin.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Pellets
Raw Shrimp with and without shells
White Fish Fillets
Falke Food (if they are small)
Brine Shrimp
Squid
Beefheart (used as a treat, not a staple)


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

cool....
and how often would you feed the beefheart?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=160617


----------



## snakehead (Aug 11, 2007)

SAD_DC said:


> cool....
> and how often would you feed the beefheart?


once a month


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

where do you get beef heart? just from a meat shop?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd imagine a lot of butchers have it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

talapia
shrimp, 
scallops
cod
pollock

brine shrimp and flakes when small.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

I feed my guys shrimp, smelt, telapia, scallops, squid, pellets if they will eat them.


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

earthworms
smelt
shrimp with shell on
squid
peas
nectarine
but..mostly earthworms lol..They love them


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

tilapia
haddock
shrimp
salmon
earthworms


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Tetra Carnivore sticks
shrimp
catfish fillets
squid
lean piece of raw meat/steak (as a rare treat and I'd rather eat it myself anyway)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Peas and nectarine! thats crazy, never thought to even try something like that. How did you start feeding that is it common, or did you just one day say hmmm lets see if he will eat the veg's off my plate that I dont want? haha. 
Just curious.
My Spilo, isnt eating so Im looking at alternatives and I even tried the pellets for Cichlids. Im not sure if he is eating them or they are disentegrating b/c I feed at night and they arent there in the morning.



P-Dee said:


> earthworms
> smelt
> shrimp with shell on
> squid
> ...


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

i always have the following and feed them a different one every feeding:

smelt 
shrimp (shell on) 
scallops
calamari
whole whiting (gutted)
tilapia
hikiri gold cichlid pellets
cod

and occasionally when i have jumbo krill ill feed them that...


----------



## DrinkPabst (Jun 6, 2007)

I feed mine

silversides
shrimps
beefheart (sparingly)
Hikari Gold pellets
earthworms
cucumbers

and some flakes here and there


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Smelt
Shrimp(shells off)
Scallops
Tilapia
Catfish Nuggets


----------



## randyarbo. (Jul 24, 2007)

hikari gold chiclid floaters
hikari tropical floating food sticks
earthworms
whiting
krill
guppies(when they were young and before i realized that live food isnt the best due to parasites)

they love the pellets the most


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

I haven't had mine for very long, so I haven't had a lot of chances to feed them anything other then catfish fillets.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Crickets and superworms

I had a bunch of big fat gutted crickets for my diamondback Terps and decided to throw 1 in the tank. In a flash it was gone along with the 8 others I threw in!! 
He just had just eaten a decent piece of talapia and about 6 hikari gold cichlid pellets! I fed him talapia yesterday and he only nibbled it.

BeefHeart is all he would eat for quite a while so...
I wonder if since I stopped with beefheart his appetite has grown?



imnohero said:


> I haven't had mine for very long, so I haven't had a lot of chances to feed them anything other then catfish fillets.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

My Piraya,Caribe, and Reds loves..

raw shrimp with shell on
squid
earthworms
smelt
crawdads 2-4'' in size
wild salmon fillet
catfish nuggest
sturgeon fillet
unsalted peanuts
raw beef fillet
raw chicken wings with bones attached
shrimp/crab meatballs

Floating type of food that I got them trained on are..

Futian Freeze Dried Shrimp
Hakari Sinking Carnivore Pellets
Hakari Floating Pellets

Ocasionally I drop a cube of Bloodworm in the tank and they open their mouth to catch the tiny worms.


----------

